# Librerias EAGLE para microcontroladores PIC



## pic-man (Ene 9, 2008)

Hola, he creado algunas librerias de microcontroladores PIC para EAGLE Layout Editor, estan disponibles tanto en mi blog de pics como en la direccion http://thestardestroyer.googlepages.com/libreriaseagle.html

Las librerias son para los microcontroladores 16F627, 16F627A, 16F628, 16F628A, 16F648A, 16F88, 16F87, 16F882, 16F883, 16F884, 16F886 y 16F887. Se encuentran solamente los encapsulados PDIP de cada uno de esos pic.

Espero que a alguien le sean de utilidad y este tema podria servir para que todos vayamos publicando las librerias de microcontroladores PIC que vayamos creando.


----------



## Lisandro Martínez Zapata (Ene 9, 2008)

Excelente información compañero gracias por tu aporte


----------



## Gonz147 (Feb 8, 2010)

excelente aporte, lo andaba buscado.

Gracias


----------



## cuzco (Abr 15, 2010)

Hola amigos si quieren ayudar por favor pongan proyectos que simulen bien y el respectivo programa


----------



## adonnis (Sep 19, 2012)

Hola necesito la librería del pic 16f877


----------



## idem258 (Oct 13, 2012)

del pic 12f629 hay?


----------

